# Plz help with CPT & diagnosis codes



## shivaniraina7@gmail.com (Mar 29, 2011)

I am new to ED coding can anyone help me with codes for:- 

Q: Patient was involved in an automobile accident where he was the unrestrained driver of a vehicle hit by another car on a major street.  Patient suffered a 3.4 cm laceration of the forehead, multiple contusions involving the lower leg, several abrasions involving the right lower arm and possible concussion.  The forehead wound was repaired using a layered closure.  The abrasions were cleaned.  He refused admission to the hospital to monitor for the presence of concussion??

Thanx
Shivani


----------



## eadun2000 (Mar 29, 2011)

shivaniraina7@gmail.com said:


> I am new to ED coding can anyone help me with codes for:-
> 
> Q: Patient was involved in an automobile accident where he was the unrestrained driver of a vehicle hit by another car on a major street.  Patient suffered a 3.4 cm laceration of the forehead, multiple contusions involving the lower leg, several abrasions involving the right lower arm and possible concussion.  The forehead wound was repaired using a layered closure.  The abrasions were cleaned.  He refused admission to the hospital to monitor for the presence of concussion??
> 
> ...



Is this for a test?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 30, 2011)

Just for your own practice why don't you submit to us the codes you feel are appropriate and we will assist from there.  This is a straight forward coding scenario that you should have no problem with, new to ED or not.  I feel kind of funny just spoon feeding the answers and it will not help you grow in your education.


----------



## taliyahwg6 (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree with mitchellde, tell us what codes you would have use. And then also this sounds like a test question.


----------



## clinicalanalyst (Jan 27, 2016)

*Some help*

look at these codes to see if they help you.  S01.81XA, S80.10XA, S40.811A, V43.52XA,Y29.410, 12032. I did not code for the concussion


----------

